# "brown bagging" medications to office



## tholaday (Feb 22, 2012)

We were recently at a coding conference where the spokesperson commented on the 2012 medicare rule regarding patients bringing in their own medications to have the nurse do the administration (96372).  Before, we would put the description of the medication, how much was given and how it was administered (IM).  We were told we are now to use the J code for the medication as if to list it to be charge-but to make it zero dollar.  Our clearinghouse has rejected these codes because we have been made them zero.  Could someone help in clearing this up?  We seemed to be unable to find the actual medicare guidelines for this type of "brown bagging".  We would appreciate any help.


----------



## emagel@aqreva.com (Mar 6, 2012)

In my experience most of the payers will allow a zero dollar line to go through but for the ones that do not we have been billing these as .01 and then just adjusting off the penny. I have not had any problems getting these claims processed.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have not heard of this new guidance.  Anyway you could provide me something from CMS regarding this new guidance?


----------

